
U.S. newspapers have shed half of their newsroom employees since 2008 - Reedx
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2020/04/20/u-s-newsroom-employment-has-dropped-by-a-quarter-since-2008/
======
sharemywin
I think if the internet has proved anything thing it's why pay professionals
when someone is willing to half-ass the same job for free or significantly
less.

